# he wanted a divorce so leave me alone



## bellringer (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, Had our first meeting(second really first one he didnt have all his paperwork turned in) a little recap, me 43 him 44 he asked in jan for divorce(over the phone) coward. took him a couple months to file, hiding money, he has gf still denying, lawyers even his told him not to call my house so much, he called like 130 131 132 135 and so on, thats when we my son and i were busy he would keep calling, so they both told him not necessary just call once in the am and before dinner to talk to son, this was tuesday, so yesterday and today he calls like 5 times each day, while son is in school, for stupid things, like what time is son getting out, i could see if he was gonna come get him early but no it was just to call. I mean I have never seen a more arrogant person in my whole life. he dont even talk to my son for 20 seconds when he calls. he knows son is in school and the times he is here. he just loves busting my balls i think. he just dont get it.


----------

